# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  4 Months 200mgs CYP/week results.

## FallenWyvern

Been on 200 mgs CYP week for 4 months now, aside from boners and being in great mood all the time I have good numbers too! The Dr. measured my before and after body fat in a compression chamber.

pre CYP 186.3lbs @ 20.5%

now 198.3lbs @ 14.5%

So even though I gained 12lbs I lost 10lbs of fat, netting 22lbs of lean mass! I have no idea if this bod pod is accurate but I like that it shows progress.

----------


## Kale

awesome work man you look great

----------


## ottomaddox

wow, impressive.

----------


## TBones

wow, great job. Your diet and reutine must be on point. I've seen less results from AAS cycles. 


TBone

----------


## TJM7275

Solid dude, keep it up

----------


## xavier_888888

Lookin good bro!

----------


## zaggahamma

congrats...look less than 14.5 to me

----------


## 200byjune

ya 14% my ass more like 8%

----------


## MATTMAN01

Yeah kudos man ya look great (chick magnet)!

----------


## whiteowl

excellent....how old are you M8?

----------


## Tesla

> Been on 200 mgs CYP week for 4 months now


Looking great! I've never heard of a doc prescribing 200 mg per week though. It's usually something like 200 mg every other week. How'd you get your doc to do that?

----------


## FallenWyvern

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback. I hope that it will keep on going in the right direction.




> Looking great! I've never heard of a doc prescribing 200 mg per week though. It's usually something like 200 mg every other week. How'd you get your doc to do that?


Probably helps a bit that my doc owns a gym and the clinic is attached/next door to the gym. It seems to me that 200mgs week is a standard dosage here. 




> excellent....how old are you M8?


I am in my mid 30's.

----------


## ***xxx***

great results - do u have a before pic?

200mg every week is more a low dosw cycle, than hrt. did u get ur test levels checked? 90% of all men would not need such a dosage and tho I can understand that u like it it s not a safe long term dosage.

----------


## Blackster1975

great work mate looking good.

----------


## phatkid77

what the numbs look like on 200mg?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> what the numbs look like on 200mg?


My numbers before were in the high 200's. I get my blood work at the end of the week right before my shot at my lowest level of the week and they come back in the mid 900's.




> 200mg every week is more a low dosw cycle, than hrt. did u get ur test levels checked? 90% of all men would not need such a dosage and tho I can understand that u like it it s not a safe long term dosage.


Not sure about this bro. My doc and a trainer I know have been on 200mgs week for more than 10 years each. The doc went to Harvard and I am sure he knows what he is doing. I think even Merc. is on 200mgs week.

----------


## ***xxx***

yes, SOMe ppl use it that high - but the highest amount the average man produces per week is around 70mg of pure test. u take 200 - let s say 30-40mg for the ester still leaves around more than twice the amount of the highest values of the average man in his prime years...

your doc may be competent, I don t doubt that - but just because he has a harvard degree doesn t make him an expert in every area. your president also graduated from a elite college and is definately not the sharpest tool in the set  :Wink:

----------


## ACpower

you look awesome bro, you do look a lot lees bf than 14%, cause if thats 14% i gotta be like 25% ha ha jk

----------


## ggoyal

yep. more like 6%. where is the fat. probably lower than that too

----------


## FallenWyvern

> yes, SOMe ppl use it that high - but the highest amount the average man produces per week is around 70mg of pure test. u take 200 - let s say 30-40mg for the ester still leaves around more than twice the amount of the highest values of the average man in his prime years...
> 
> your doc may be competent, I don t doubt that - but just because he has a harvard degree doesn t make him an expert in every area. your president also graduated from a elite college and is definately not the sharpest tool in the set


Acceptable levels the doc was trying to reach was one of a 20 year old with naturally very high test levels. 900's is where I am at and those levels can occur naturally in your 20's. I understand that this is a progressive approach and is not mainstream.

Other than sterility (I had a vasectomy.) long terms sides might include prostate cancer(PSA checked every 90 days/conflicting studies on this anyways). High cholesterol(nope checked every 90 days/being out of shape and eating bad is worse), Gyno(none yet adex handy), acne(none), hair loss(none yet but this worries me, shave my head?), aggressiveness(I am experiencing the opposite) and smaller balls(I like em more tidy so far). I know there are others. Any others that are extremely important for me to reconsider let me know. 

I am confident in the doc's ability. He only does this kind of work.

To me, the benefits greatly out way the sides. My quality of life is at least 3 fold better pre-cyp. If it only helped with energy, it would be worth it. If it only helped with sex, it would be worth it. If it only gave me the better sense of well being, it would be worth it. Physique and self confidence are a bonus.

*I do know that more is not better.* This is a long term permanent plan for me. What sides would be avoided/minimized at 100mgs vs 200mgs? Weightlifting/BBing is apart of my lifestyle and I wouldn't want to change something that is working.

Much appreciate a you as a vet. Vet's advice and opinions are why I come here, something about bro knowledge that I like. If you have more info I should reconsider let me know.

----------


## ***xxx***

I am totally with u - I have the same problems and have been on HRt now for around a year and everything changed for good (test and now also hgh).

if you get your levels checked and test is up in the upper normal quartile it s cool. then you are prolly one of those who need more than others. I just wanted you to be safe in the long run - 200mg would be a cycle for me, cause I only need 50mg of androgel to get me to 800  :Wink:  everybody is different I guess.

be safe.

----------


## ChuckLee

Any before pic? You look pretty in shape bro, great improvement.
Your body fat looks way less than 14.5 then, I'd say 10/11%

----------


## shifty_git

Looking fantastic man!

Yet another great example TRT and responsible use of AAS is a good thing!

Well done fella!

----------


## CeeLo

I'm jealous. I hope that I get the same prescription. I find out in just a week or so what my prescribtion will be. I think he will start me out on the gel, but I will be pushing him to me started on the Test shots ASAP.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I'm jealous. I hope that I get the same prescription. I find out in just a week or so what my prescribtion will be. I think he will start me out on the gel, but I will be pushing him to me started on the Test shots ASAP.


If they are pushing gel or cream on you, just tell them that you think your gf/wife might be pregnant.

----------


## Mighty Joe

Wow, nice results!

----------


## hellapimpin

<==Impressed, Gratz!

----------


## Philly Grappler

> I am totally with u - I have the same problems and have been on HRt now for around a year and everything changed for good (test and now also hgh).
> 
> if you get your levels checked and test is up in the upper normal quartile it s cool. then you are prolly one of those who need more than others. I just wanted you to be safe in the long run - 200mg would be a cycle for me, cause I only need 50mg of androgel to get me to 800  everybody is different I guess.
> 
> be safe.


Yeah, 200/week is a lot for me as well. 200 a week put me up at 1934 total, and free 576.3.

----------


## BigLittleTim

Test. Cyp. 100mg./Wk. gets me to 380.

My doctor says this is "high" and should be good enough for me.

I want to shoot him in the head.  :Chairshot: 

-BigLittleTim

----------


## Philly Grappler

> Test. Cyp. 100mg./Wk. gets me to 380.
> 
> My doctor says this is "high" and should be good enough for me.
> 
> I want to shoot him in the head. 
> 
> -BigLittleTim


Your doctor thinks 380 is a high number??? Maybe it's time to look around for a new one...

----------


## FallenWyvern

Before and after pics.

----------


## zaggahamma

when test cyp has a commercial you can be the spokesperson/model...props

----------


## juicelee

Those are awesome results bro many props to you...I hope I achieve the same treatment...

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

Glad to hear it's working for you.

Your work in the gym is paying off for you too.

----------


## T_man87

> Before and after pics.



Great results man!

I was wondering if you had changed your diet or training after you started the cyp, or if everything stayed about the same except for the 200mg of cyp a week?? Were there any other variables you changed to make these excellent changes in your physique (other AAS, better training, better diet, etc)?

Thanks.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Great results man!
> 
> I was wondering if you had changed your diet or training after you started the cyp, or if everything stayed about the same except for the 200mg of cyp a week?? Were there any other variables you changed to make these excellent changes in your physique (other AAS, better training, better diet, etc)?
> 
> Thanks.


Kinda changed diet based on this advise.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=332837

I eliminated all sups and most shakes except PWO.

----------


## PinchHitter

Hey man, those are real impressive results. As a newbie I hope that I can achieve those same results. 

As far as abs go; What type of workouts did you use and how often did you work them out.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Hey man, those are real impressive results. As a newbie I hope that I can achieve those same results. 
> 
> As far as abs go; What type of workouts did you use and how often did you work them out.


Abs, for me is mostly diet and lowering BF. I know some people with ripped abs that never even train them. I train abs once a week.

3 sets of 15 leg raises.

3 sets of 15 with a cable with my knees on floor. Just like this only praying.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe1EOqKr2hg

3 sets of 30 sit ups with restricted motion, more like a crunch.

----------


## FrankieBotz

Nice bro! Your bf % is def lower than that. I am on a similar program (200mg of prop a week for now) but stacked with HGH. Your doc got you doing HCG prior to your test shots? Novaldex?

- Frank

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Nice bro! Your bf % is def lower than that. I am on a similar program (200mg of prop a week for now) but stacked with HGH. Your doc got you doing HCG prior to your test shots? Novaldex?
> 
> - Frank


Nope, he said he would prescribe HCG only if I was worried cosmetically about testicle size. I might do what Kale does and do it couple times during the year.

----------


## FrankieBotz

yeah, well my balls are mucho importante to me..lol..good luck!

----------


## Peducho0113

I was very impress with your results, looking great bro, keep up the good work.

----------


## jchopper1

> If they are pushing gel or cream on you, just tell them that you think your gf/wife might be pregnant.


what does this do???

----------


## bd50

^^^ because testosterone gel/cream could rub onto your wife/gf and cause birth defect issues. (if enough is absorbed through her skin)

therefore, doc will be forced to give you shots for safety.

----------


## bmg

really look good maine... thats what i call the underwear model look lol... chicks dig that...

----------


## mazguy

> 200mg every week is more a low dosw cycle, than hrt. 90% of all men would not need such a dosage and tho I can understand that u like it it s not a safe long term dosage.


Why would 200mg per week not be safe? What if you were mid-fifties and on for life?

----------


## ***xxx***

> Why would 200mg per week not be safe? What if you were mid-fifties and on for life?


because it is just too much. most men don t need 200mg test c to get their values in the upper quartile. and excess test for a prolonged period of time leads to a lot of health problems - I don t have to explain that, or do I?

----------


## testy1975

injections seem kinda high. i take 100 a week cyp for hrt. i herd the max for hrt is 250 every two weeks. most doctors wont give u any more than that.

----------


## testy1975

im not hattin i wish i could have that much a week.

----------


## mazguy

> because it is just too much. most men don t need 200mg test c to get their values in the upper quartile. and excess test for a prolonged period of time leads to a lot of health problems - I don t have to explain that, or do I?



Sorry if I sound lame but yes, I would appreciate knowing what the health problems are that you refer to. A friend who uses a clinic in Las Vegas has doctor who prescribes 150mg per week. 200mgs every two weeks isn't doing much for me...lowered libido etc. I was considering going to 200mgs every ten days. Since I'm on for life at 56, is this too radical a program? What are the potential risks? Also take Arimidex 3x per week.
thanks

----------


## Pac Man

Sorry for the hijack but are you splitting your dosage maz? taking 200 every 2 weeks would give you spikes and drops all over the place, most guys here take 100mg every week to keep it more stable.
And back on topic, killer progress bro. I've seen guys come off a 12 week cycle at 500mg a week and not make gains like that.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

Wow...good job. You kicked ass in the gym and the kitchen! Way to go!




> Before and after pics.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> because it is just too much. most men don t need 200mg test c to get their values in the upper quartile. and excess test for a prolonged period of time leads to a lot of health problems - I don t have to explain that, or do I?


Yes, I think you should. Are you saying that being in the top decile/quartile for a 20 year old long term is bad or that 200mgs for some people will put you over natural limits?


The only _long term_ sides mentioned by the FDA are hepatic adenomas, hepatocellular carcinoma, and peliosis hepatis.

Most of liver problems are only with orals and irrelevant if doing shots. Prostate cancer is a concern and I have mine checked every six month. The other sides are estrogen related, that needs constant monitoring and possibly an AI.

I ask that because I know a handful people that have been on 200mgs week for better part of a decade.

----------


## vermin

Nice work. Check Woodhouse et. al. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 2004 for an example of evidence that up to 300mg test enth a week is safe for long term use. For me that dose only results in 1100 total test, which is well below my documented pre-crash natty level of 1400-1600. For quality of life, particularly for previously naturally high test individuals it is often necessary to keep an open mind about dosage. This is the one of the fundamental differences between the anti-aging versus that of the classic endocrinologist. As far as monitoring for sides and safety, frankly a well informed GP should be able to do that.

----------


## natureboy

I know a guy who just got the same dose, I am making it easy for him to find this! Because you got such awesome results, wanted to give him a visual.

----------


## warchild

i hope i get results like that

----------


## THORSZ

Great results! Your bf has got to be under 10 too. I just got started and hope to do as well.

----------


## FireGuy

The Bod Pods are infamous for high BF% readings.

----------


## biggunSC

You look good and mid 30's.... Well TRT is very serious long term thing.... Ok here's the deal on your 200mg per week you have completely shut down your own production of testosterone not good, you're on a permanate cycle, the high test number only makes you more subjuct to developing estrogen problems, test is a binder to estrogen thats why when you go off cycle and you don't have estrogen blockers there ready to kick the estrogens ass you get get bitch tits! Now if you're body stops producing test completely for a long period it may not spark back up, now god forbid but what if something happened to your doctor and or clinic or laws change and you can't get your test supply... you're in trouble. Now what you really want to do (in my opinion) is allow you're body to asist you in producing your own natural testosterone. The important PSA number is your FREE Test that's what makes your muscles grow that number should be high on its scale but not over. Now with that said I am on TRT/HRT my doctor has me now on 400mg once every two weeks (to allow the outside test to drop by the 10th day and the HCG makes my body jump in because it triggers my lingdig to send a message to my testes to start manufacturing my own) 3700 usp units divided into 3 shots before each test shot on the 10,11,12 day test shot on 14th day. I am in my mid 40's and this program works I agree with you on that!!! But things may change for me too and I can't get my supply but I will not distroy my own so if this would happen I should rebound ok, life would really suck if NO test exsisted at all. This is what my Doctor explained to me: I may want to be on it for life, life can be really long I expect you to live at least another 30 to 40 years a lot can change in 30 years so be prepared for the worst case senario...Below is the bases of this post I hope this helps if not oh well. 

TESTOSTERONE AND HCG THERAPY FOR MEN TO INCREASE SEX DRIVE, ENERGY, STRENGTH, ENDURANCE AND FERTILITY WHILE IMPROVING MOOD AND VITALITY. THIS COMBINATION OF HORMONE THERAPIES PROTECTS AGAINST TESTICULAR ATROPHY AND THE LOSS OF NATURAL TESTOSTERONE PRODUCTION DUE TO A DECLINE IN LH STIMULATION AS A RESULT OF A CONTINUOUS PERIOD OF TESTOSTERONE THERAPY ALONE. HCG THERAPY FOR MEN TO INCREASE MALE TESTOSTERONE PRODUCTION BY STIMULATING THE LEYDIG CELLS OF THE TESTIS TO PRODUCE MORE TESTOSTERONE

----------


## FallenWyvern

Going to doctor tomorrow. Gonna have tons of blood work done.

I have been having some acne on my arms and back that I really don't like.

Seems like I have plateaued as far as gaining weight and my lifts have been about the same for couple of months. I will try to post some new pics as soon as I get a tan.

biggunsSC... By being on TRT I _will_ destroy my means of natural production. They will always prescribe testosterone to people that don't have any means of making normal levels.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Nice work. Check Woodhouse et. al. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 2004 for an example of evidence that up to 300mg test enth a week is safe for long term use.


Does anyone have a link or know anything about this. I have looked all over the place and only found fragments of this study.

It could be that I am not smart enough to read abstracts though...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Does anyone have a link or know anything about this. I have looked all over the place and only found fragments of this study.
> 
> It could be that I am not smart enough to read abstracts though...


yes...i'll bump that...fallen....send me what you found, please  :Smilie:

----------


## biggunSC

> Going to doctor tomorrow. Gonna have tons of blood work done.
> 
> I have been having some acne on my arms and back that I really don't like.
> 
> Seems like I have plateaued as far as gaining weight and my lifts have been about the same for couple of months. I will try to post some new pics as soon as I get a tan.
> 
> biggunsSC... By being on TRT I _will_ destroy my means of natural production. They will always prescribe testosterone to people that don't have any means of making normal levels.


After sterility, semen is still ejaculated, but it lacks sperm. The testes continue to produce sperm, but sperm are prevented from reaching the prostate because they are blocked in the tied-off vas deferens, where they die and are absorbed into the body. Because semen is about 5% sperm, there is no discernible difference in the amount of semen ejaculated after vasectomy. The procedure does not affect testosterone production or libido. 

Once again it does not effect testosterone levels , so you need to maintain your natural production, thats why you allow the blood levels to fluctuate, and not just stay on a continous outside source.

----------


## Dr_BruceBanner

Congrats FallenWyvern. You look great and you're doing what you need to do in order to get great results.

I just started HRT myself and hope to get good results like you. Doc got me started on the 50mg gel and then after 3 weeks boosted me up to 100 mg test gel daily.

I think I'm going to tell him I want to go with the shot. He mentioned 200 mg test every 2 weeks but I would love to get 200 mg every week. Don't think he will go for it but I'll try.

So far the test gel ahs worked wonders for me so I'm not disapointed at all. I've added muscles and lost some fat. My arms are up an inch in size,

----------


## zaggahamma

> Congrats FallenWyvern. You look great and you're doing what you need to do in order to get great results.
> 
> I just started HRT myself and hope to get good results like you. Doc got me started on the 50mg gel and then after 3 weeks boosted me up to 100 mg test gel daily.
> 
> I think I'm going to tell him I want to go with the shot. He mentioned 200 mg test every 2 weeks but I would love to get 200 mg every week. Don't think he will go for it but I'll try.
> 
> So far the test gel ahs worked wonders for me so I'm not disapointed at all. I've added muscles and lost some fat. My arms are up an inch in size,


congrats to you bro...and welcome

----------


## FallenWyvern

I have to say that I really like my doctor.

I told him I was a little bit worried about my atrophy, prescribed HCG for five weeks, three times a year. 

He asked me about my moods, energy and nipple tenderness. He then suggested I have my estradiol checked. It came back high and he prescribed armidex. He said he was trying to get it around 25.

My total test levels came back a little bit over 1000 and he said that I was in the acceptable target range. He did suggest that in six months with AI and HCG, it will be likely that the level of test will have to be lowered.

Bod pod came back at 13.4% @ 195lbs. I know that Bod Pod comes back high but it does show that I am making progress.

I hope that in a month I will have less bloat, more energy and bigger balls!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have to say that I really like my doctor.
> 
> I told him I was a little bit worried about my atrophy, prescribed HCG for five weeks, three times a year. 
> 
> He asked me about my moods, energy and nipple tenderness. He then suggested I have my estradiol checked. It came back high and he prescribed armidex. He said he was trying to get it around 25.
> 
> My total test levels came back a little bit over 1000 and he said that I was in the acceptable target range. He did suggest that in six months with AI and HCG, it will be likely that the level of test will have to be lowered.
> 
> Bod pod came back at 13.4% @ 195lbs. I know that Bod Pod comes back high but it does show that I am making progress.
> ...


lookin good bro....if your 13.4 then i'm 50% then....machine said i was the same at 222....
....dont think i own an abdominal muscle though  :1laugh: 


good work bro
glad you got your script...i'm tryin to throw in hcg as well

----------


## NEMESIS RR

> I have to say that I really like my doctor.
> 
> I told him I was a little bit worried about my atrophy, prescribed HCG for five weeks, three times a year. 
> 
> He asked me about my moods, energy and nipple tenderness. He then suggested I have my estradiol checked. It came back high and he prescribed armidex. He said he was trying to get it around 25.
> 
> My total test levels came back a little bit over 1000 and he said that I was in the acceptable target range. He did suggest that in six months with AI and HCG, it will be likely that the level of test will have to be lowered.
> 
> Bod pod came back at 13.4% @ 195lbs. I know that Bod Pod comes back high but it does show that I am making progress.
> ...


When you tested at a "a little bit over 1000" how many days prior did you take a shot and was it a 200mg shot?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> When you tested at a "a little bit over 1000" how many days prior did you take a shot and was it a 200mg shot?


200mgs, I get my blood work 7 days after my last shot at my weekly lows. I take my next shot right after my blood work.

He told me that I am probably peeking during the week at about 1200 on day 2-3, when I was just on test.

I would guess that the AI and temporary usage of HCG would add a little more.

----------


## FallenWyvern

Mini update. Mood and sex drive way up now that I have the arimidex . I feel like a rock star. Bloat is a little better too.

----------


## SWOLLL

Awesome! Where is your Dr., in what city? 
I need to go there when my Dr. wants to cut me down form 200 week.

Awesome results! You have to be 10% bf or lower

----------


## zaggahamma

> Awesome! Where is your Dr., in what city? 
> I need to go there when my Dr. wants to cut me down form 200 week.
> 
> Awesome results! *You have to be 10% bf or lower*


that's what i was thinking too

fallen, what's your height/weight again?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> that's what i was thinking too
> 
> fallen, what's your height/weight again?


6ft 1ish 195-200lbs

----------


## zaggahamma

> 6ft 1ish 195-200lbs


calvin klein model or not...still like your avy betta...and thanks for the pics...see i took one?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> calvin klein model or not...still like your avy betta...and thanks for the pics...see i took one?


 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## dorin29

Fall is cyc, cypinate, and also did it help get your sex drive back up

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Fall is cyc, cypinate, and also did it help get your sex drive back up


Yes cyp is testosterone cypionate .

It very, very much helped my sex drive.

----------


## ChickenNKumara

Sorry to bump an old thread - but I think we can all agree FallenWyvern made some great results from what we saw.

A month on now - how are your results looking FallenWyvern?

----------


## FallenWyvern

It is still going great all though no real gains in last month or so, I have been drinking quite a bit every day and skipping meals. I still can see my abs, even when I push my gut out.

Only complaint is acne on my back and shoulders, I don't were my tank top so much anymore because of them.

----------


## THORSZ

> It is still going great all though no real gains in last month or so, I have been drinking quite a bit every day and skipping meals. I still can see my abs, even when I push my gut out.
> 
> Only complaint is acne on my back and shoulders, I don't were my tank top so much anymore because of them.


What are you drinking? 
I am on the same program as you although I have doubled up the past few weeks. I have been showering twice a day and tanning. It seems to keep the acne to a minimum.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

Nice job man. Alot of strange info some people are spitting out in here lol.

People need to remember that different people absorb hormones differently. Your doctor put you on the best dosage for YOU, not for anyone else. Some folks can have relatively high levels while on andro gel, while myself I didn't respond and actually had lower test than before.

Your making great gains, and I bet your confidence, mood, and overall life has improved greatly.

Keep it up

----------


## FallenWyvern

> What are you drinking? 
> I am on the same program as you although I have doubled up the past few weeks. I have been showering twice a day and tanning. It seems to keep the acne to a minimum.


Mostly scotch.

I can't really tan, I am type one skin. I have to use spray tan to get any color other than red or white.

----------


## THORSZ

> Mostly scotch.
> 
> I can't really tan, I am type one skin. I have to use spray tan to get any color other than red or white.


I am a rum guy myself. I know alcohol can lower natural testosterone production and increase estrogen. I don't think that is the case when on TRT. I think the biggest concern is empty calories. What are your thoughts?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I am a rum guy myself. I know alcohol can lower natural testosterone production and increase estrogen. I don't think that is the case when on TRT. I think the biggest concern is empty calories. What are your thoughts?


I have read in a book about TRT that alcohol is a big no no, especially with estrogen levels. I think my AI counters that though.

I think every one agrees that alcohol is empty calories.

----------


## bigt10

Hey Fallen you look good man.

So you have been on 200 mg a week for4 months that looks really good.

Are you on cycle or have you cycled before?

Between the before and after pictures did you cycle or just your HRT, thanks!

Lookin cut and big man.

----------


## Nicotine

wow, you look fantastic.....

i hope when i lean down i should look similar this spring...

i figure i'll look like that (stomach wise) in a year or 2...abs are not my strong point..

----------


## TheKing.

Nice man! I just had my first shot today. 200mg test cyp. From here on out every week I get 100mg a week. My doc wanted to start me with 300mg today and 200 every week thereafter. I am just so afraid of hair loss, I am 26 and have already had a minor hair transplant of about 1100 grafts just in my temple areas. Have you had any hair loss?

----------


## FallenWyvern

> Hey Fallen you look good man.
> 
> So you have been on 200 mg a week for4 months that looks really good.
> 
> Are you on cycle or have you cycled before?
> 
> Between the before and after pictures did you cycle or just your HRT, thanks!
> 
> Lookin cut and big man.


I have never cycled. Only 200 mg week.




> Nice man! I just had my first shot today. 200mg test cyp. From here on out every week I get 100mg a week. My doc wanted to start me with 300mg today and 200 every week thereafter. I am just so afraid of hair loss, I am 26 and have already had a minor hair transplant of about 1100 grafts just in my temple areas. Have you had any hair loss?



Yes, I had hair loss. Hard to say if it was the test or if I was gonna lose it anyways. So, I shaved my head.

I would have done the grafts but I didn't like that it left a scar in the back of your head. I like to keep my hair pretty short and I was certain that the donor site scar would be visible if I used a 3 or shorter on the clippers.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

If you all are balding naturally, test will speed it up for sure.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

To the OP... Have you noticed less gains as time goes on @ that dosage? Any plateauing yet?

----------


## bigt10

Hey fallen are you taking any T4 or T3.

When you get the blood tests so your doctor can check your levels did he check TSH atleast or do you have any idea if the testosterone sped up your thyroid.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> To the OP... Have you noticed less gains as time goes on @ that dosage? Any plateauing yet?


It seems like I have plateaued about six months in.




> Hey fallen are you taking any T4 or T3.
> 
> When you get the blood tests so your doctor can check your levels did he check TSH atleast or do you have any idea if the testosterone sped up your thyroid.


I had my thyroid levels tested and they were fine. I haven't tested them since February.

----------


## Deltasaurus

i know this thread is old but there is no way your 14.5 in that pic i think more like 11.5

----------


## tcw

I assume we are talking CYPIONATE ....

Correct?

If so....how long do you plan on doing this cycle?





> Been on 200 mgs CYP week for 4 months now, aside from boners and being in great mood all the time I have good numbers too! The Dr. measured my before and after body fat in a compression chamber.
> 
> pre CYP 186.3lbs @ 20.5%
> 
> now 198.3lbs @ 14.5%
> 
> So even though I gained 12lbs I lost 10lbs of fat, netting 22lbs of lean mass! I have no idea if this bod pod is accurate but I like that it shows progress.

----------


## FallenWyvern

Just got word from the doc. I am gonna split my injections up to twice a week, keeping the same dosage. I have some mild acne that got worse when I went off of hcg (it got better when I went on?), that is strange because I was taking 2000iu week and the acne should have been worse. Doc thinks that having more stable levels will help. I will go back to weekly if my acne doesn't improve in the next six weeks.

I am also starting taking finasteride 1/8 of a 5mg pill a day. I shaved my head and no one liked it, so I am gonna try keeping my hair.

I feel/look quite a bit leaner. My veins are kinda crazy. I have been feeling stronger and my weight has dropped to 193ish. I will try to get a tan and post a pic in the next month.

----------


## FallenWyvern

I just relooked over the pics in this log. My lower abs are now clearer/visible. I thought I hadn't made any progress in last six months.

----------


## ZonaDave

> I just relooked over the pics in this log. My lower abs are now clearer/visible. I thought I hadn't made any progress in last six months.


did you get bloodwork done this visit? i would think that the acne is from the high T dosage. i was on 160mg/week and i would breakout a little a day or two after my shot and i was also having symptoms of high E2. i take .5mg of anastrozole on my shot days and i didn't want to increase that so this week i dropped my T dose down to 140mg/week. i shoot semi-weekly and after my 70mg shot on monday i didn't breakout at all.

----------


## GTOne

> I just relooked over the pics in this log. My lower abs are now clearer/visible. I thought I hadn't made any progress in last six months.


Have you changed anything up diet or training wise (e.g. are you continually upping your calories)?

I have had the same feeling as you over the past couple of months. I made some significant gains (+ 20 lbs or so and leaner) over the last year, but seemed to have plateaued a bit (probably lost about 5 lbs). I know it takes more calories to support this weight, and even more to add to it. 

That makes it tough for me (I like the feeling of knowing I am getting bigger / stronger). That said though, I, like you, have looked at some earlier pics compared to now, and do notice quite a bit more definition and vascularity...

----------


## SilverTest

hey bro did you have any blood pressure problems on 200 mg per week of test ?? or did it actually make you healthier ??

----------


## ENraged

> Just got word from the doc. I am gonna split my injections up to twice a week, keeping the same dosage. I have some mild acne that got worse when I went off of hcg (it got better when I went on?), that is strange because I was taking 2000iu week and the acne should have been worse. Doc thinks that having more stable levels will help. I will go back to weekly if my acne doesn't improve in the next six weeks.
> 
> I am also starting taking finasteride 1/8 of a 5mg pill a day. I shaved my head and no one liked it, so I am gonna try keeping my hair.
> 
> I feel/look quite a bit leaner. My veins are kinda crazy. I have been feeling stronger and my weight has dropped to 193ish. I will try to get a tan and post a pic in the next month.


DUDE!!! That looks like it hurts, seriously never seen such a site..

----------


## FallenWyvern

> did you get bloodwork done this visit? i would think that the acne is from the high T dosage. i was on 160mg/week and i would breakout a little a day or two after my shot and i was also having symptoms of high E2. i take .5mg of anastrozole on my shot days and i didn't want to increase that so this week i dropped my T dose down to 140mg/week. i shoot semi-weekly and after my 70mg shot on monday i didn't breakout at all.


Yes I did. All my labs were in line. 



> Have you changed anything up diet or training wise (e.g. are you continually upping your calories)?
> 
> I have had the same feeling as you over the past couple of months. I made some significant gains (+ 20 lbs or so and leaner) over the last year, but seemed to have plateaued a bit (probably lost about 5 lbs). I know it takes more calories to support this weight, and even more to add to it. 
> 
> That makes it tough for me (I like the feeling of knowing I am getting bigger / stronger). That said though, I, like you, have looked at some earlier pics compared to now, and do notice quite a bit more definition and vascularity...


Diet is a funny thing for me. I try to eat 2900+ calories a day. I have a hard time doing that. I think that I am very lucky as far as that goes.




> hey bro did you have any blood pressure problems on 200 mg per week of test ?? or did it actually make you healthier ??


 My blood pressure was fine, so was my red blood count and psa.

----------


## FireGuy

Love this thread, another example of how you can get great results on a low dosage with proper diet and training. Drives me nuts when I hear all these people say anything under 500mgs a week is a waste of time.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Very nice bro! I'm impressed  :Big Grin:

----------


## ENraged

> Yes I did. All my labs were in line. 
> My blood pressure was fine, so was my red blood count and psa.


I just had my first batch of blood drawn since going on TRT I am currently on 100 a week but got the go ahead to play with my dose a bit. 
I am going to try 150 a week and hope that picks up my mood and energy some because even before I got bronchitis I still wasnt all that great.

Really hope I can achieve results similar to yours someday.. bravo

----------


## ***xxx***

> Yes, I think you should. Are you saying that being in the top decile/quartile for a 20 year old long term is bad or that 200mgs for some people will put you over natural limits?
> 
> 
> The only _long term_ sides mentioned by the FDA are hepatic adenomas, hepatocellular carcinoma, and peliosis hepatis.
> 
> Most of liver problems are only with orals and irrelevant if doing shots. Prostate cancer is a concern and I have mine checked every six month. The other sides are estrogen related, that needs constant monitoring and possibly an AI.
> 
> I ask that because I know a handful people that have been on 200mgs week for better part of a decade.



if 200mg puts you WITHIN the normal ranges, that might be ok, if your blood pressure stays normal. but most of the ppl would have test levels out of the normale range (any age range), and this most likely will lead to high bb -> heart enlargment, strokes etc. so no, it s not healthy, even if you know some ppl that are on that regime for a decade - doesn t mean you can generalize it!

btw: looking good!

----------


## ENraged

> if 200mg puts you WITHIN the normal ranges, that might be ok, if your blood pressure stays normal. but most of the ppl would have test levels out of the normale range (any age range), and this most likely will lead to high bb -> heart enlargment, strokes etc. so no, it s not healthy, even if you know some ppl that are on that regime for a decade - doesn t mean you can generalize it!
> 
> btw: looking good!


well that a bummer because 100mg did not do much for me symptom wise but on 200 I feel good. I haven't gotten my lab results back for the 100mg per week results yet. Now you have me rethinking perhaps I should drop to 150mg and see if that maintains my feelings of wellness.

----------


## ZonaDave

> well that a bummer because 100mg did not do much for me symptom wise but on 200 I feel good. I haven't gotten my lab results back for the 100mg per week results yet. Now you have me rethinking perhaps I should drop to 150mg and see if that maintains my feelings of wellness.


did you jump from 100mg/week to 200mg/week?

how long have you been on the 200mg/week and are you taking anything else (i.e. HCG , adex, etc...)?

----------


## ***xxx***

> well that a bummer because 100mg did not do much for me symptom wise but on 200 I feel good. I haven't gotten my lab results back for the 100mg per week results yet. Now you have me rethinking perhaps I should drop to 150mg and see if that maintains my feelings of wellness.


wait till you get back your results for 200mg. it s a long term question, you ll be safe bro, don t worry.

----------


## FallenWyvern

150mg seems to be ideal for many.

----------


## ENraged

Currently I take nothing else but my doc has me on a 6 week blood work schedule until things are nailed down. I will scale back to 150mg but damn 200mg makes me feel happy and motivated. I will call in a second to see if he has those results yet. 
I am not really worried about shut down so I dont see the need for HCG but I am going to push for adex. 
and yes I went from 100 to 200. remember though I have only been on TRT since January 19th so we are still testing and adjusting

----------


## ENraged

> All of you know nothing about it!
> Here is the Force: http://scam.com/h20.html


 :Hmmmm: 
 :Chairshot:

----------


## ZonaDave

> Currently I take nothing else but my doc has me on a 6 week blood work schedule until things are nailed down. I will scale back to 150mg but damn 200mg makes me feel happy and motivated. I will call in a second to see if he has those results yet. 
> I am not really worried about shut down so I dont see the need for HCG but I am going to push for adex. 
> and yes I went from 100 to 200. remember though I have only been on TRT since January 19th so we are still testing and adjusting


it seems like the guys who aren't on HCG have to take a little more to compensate. i think HCG boosts your total by about 200-300 points.

i'm not sure what you mean by you're not worried about shut down?

----------


## ENraged

I just got my results and will post them in a new thread so I can stop hijacking his lol

----------


## FallenWyvern

^^^Can you remove the link in the post that you quoted....

----------


## ENraged

> ^^^Can you remove the link in the post that you quoted....


never thought of that lol fixed

----------


## Bender45

Hey Fallen. I just wanted to bump this thread to see how it's going a month later..

I just started HRT this week (150mg/week). I did the full 150 on Monday and will take 75mgs today and continue with 75mgs Mondays and Thursdays. I'm hoping to see results similar to yours.

Thanks

----------

